# Mountain Camp and Probiotics and/or Pollen Substitute



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Adding to my series of questions about Mountain Camp feeding - I would appreciate any thoughts pro or con to adding pollen substitute or probiotics to the sugar, either mixed in, sprinkled on top, in a "pocket," or whatever.

So far, in my vast 2 years of beekeeping, I have used only dry sugar. I have been reluctant to put pollen substitute in out of fear of causing the need for cleansing flights, and I never heard of probiotics until now, so never considered them. 

I am considering the probiotics (ProDFM) due to my recent, and ongoing, series of OAV treatments (I have never used this product). I am considering the pollen substitute ... well because I am. Though the bees are still today bringing in pollen, so that might not really be needed ... but i am not inclined to disrupt the colony enough to check as they prepare for winter.

Thoughts or experience you want to share?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When they are looking for winter energy they will have to sort out the pollen substitute from the sugar. They only want the sugar until they start rasing brood and then only the nurse bees need the pollen substitute...


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Michael Bush said:


> When they are looking for winter energy they will have to sort out the pollen substitute from the sugar. They only want the sugar until they start rasing brood and then only the nurse bees need the pollen substitute...


What if it is not mixed in, but is in a "pocket" in the sugar?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I feed pollen substitute in the fall in the open and dry. But in the hive I think you'll have better luck making it into a patty. Otherwise the house bees will haul it out on a warm day and dump it on the ground. If I were using the probiotic (which I have not) I would mix it into the pollen patties. Now sugar and pollen patties both above the brood nest should work fine. Like a sheet of newspaper with a pollen patty and dry sugar on top of that.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Michael Bush said:


> I feed pollen substitute in the fall in the open and dry. But in the hive I think you'll have better luck making it into a patty. Otherwise the house bees will haul it out on a warm day and dump it on the ground. If I were using the probiotic (which I have not) I would mix it into the pollen patties. Now sugar and pollen patties both above the brood nest should work fine. Like a sheet of newspaper with a pollen patty and dry sugar on top of that.


Thank you!


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I thought about probiotics, too, as an ingredient in a patty. Learned from the manufacturer of the probiotic that it won't work. The probiotic, if exposed to any moisture and sugars, will simply use itself up. It must be kept dry until direct application where the bees will consume it immediately.

Nancy


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

enjambres said:


> I thought about probiotics, too, as an ingredient in a patty. Learned from the manufacturer of the probiotic that it won't work. The probiotic, if exposed to any moisture and sugars, will simply use itself up. It must be kept dry until direct application where the bees will consume it immediately.
> 
> Nancy


Thank you Nancy!


----------

